# Drezner: You all need to adjust to the fact that UFOs exist



## The Purge

You can add another voice from the media and education community to the growing list of military and government figures who are now talking about the potential realities of UFOs, no matter where they’re actually coming from. Daniel Drezner, a writer for the Washington Post, as well as a professor at Tufts University, tosses another log on the fire this week with a provocative proclamation. According to Drezner, we’ve hit the point where everyone needs to get used to the idea that we have things flitting around in our airspace that we can’t yet explain. He then dangles the bait many have been waiting for, asking how much longer it will be before we have to consider the unimaginable as the only logical conclusion.



What appears to be happening is that official organs of the state are now acknowledging that UFOs exist, even if they are not literally using the term. They are doing so because enough pilots are reporting UFOs and near-air collisions so as to warrant better record-keeping. They are not saying that these UFOs are extraterrestrials, but they are trying to destigmatize the reporting of a UFO.
Still, the very fact that this step has been taken somewhat weakens the Wendt and Duvall thesis ("Sovereignty and the UFO" by Alexander Wendt--Ohio State--and Raymond Duvall--Univ Minnesota). This was always a two-step process: (a) Acknowledge that UFOs exist; and (b) Consider that the UFOs might be ETs.

In recent years, the U.S. national security bureaucracy has met the first criterion. What happens to our understanding of the universe if great powers meet that second one?

The first notable thing about this article is that it’s coming from someone of Drezner’s standing and being published as a serious opinion piece in the Washington Post without any of the trappings of comedic disdain normally accorded the subject. As I mentioned when discussing the most recent Navy pilot reports, it was not at all that long ago when speaking or writing openly about such things would end your career. If Drezner had published this piece as little as two years ago it could have spelled the sunset of his academic career and his invitation to write at prominent newspapers


_(Excerpt) Read more at hotair.com ..._

_






You know this being with a little makeup on as a DemonRAT!
_


----------



## Moonglow

Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??


----------



## fncceo

I, for one, welcome our new alien overlords ...


----------



## OldLady

I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).

There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.


----------



## Crepitus

Moonglow said:


> Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??


And he's apparently a Democrat!


----------



## MisterBeale

OldLady said:


> I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).
> 
> There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.


Do you believe in natural selection?


----------



## OldLady

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).
> 
> There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in natural selection?
Click to expand...

I don't know much about it except the general theory.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Yeah sure...why not.


----------



## MisterBeale

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).
> 
> There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in natural selection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know much about it except the general theory.  Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

The fossil record is quite clear. . . and then it is not.

I studied it at Uni, and have been watching it for the past several decades.  It is uncanny.  They constantly make new discoveries, but that window where the holy grail of the "missing link?"  

It forever remains.


So I have heard two hypotheses that make sense to me. 

The first, is that this grey Alien that the OP posted, took the advanced Ape ancestor that was already on the Earth, and genetically engineered Humanity from themselves and existing DNA on the planet.  This is pretty easy to conceive of considering our current level of technology.

Did Extraterrestrials Genetically Engineer Humans?

Who are we? Why it matters – Gregg Braden – LivingNow

The second theory, which is equally intriguing, and would account for the disinformation and misinformation currently being seeded by the Deep State. . . is this,

The typical idea we have of as "aliens," the crashes, the saucer sightings, the attributions of ancient interventions, etc. All of it goes back to the fact that humans eventually discover time travel, and they do continue to evolve.  There are NO aliens that visit us.  THOSE are pictures of ourselves in the far future after many thousands of generations and genetic enhancements.

They have manipulated the past, present and future.  They are us.  We time travel to create our own story.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I'm not a buyer of product sight unseen.


----------



## OldLady

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).
> 
> There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in natural selection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know much about it except the general theory.  Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fossil record is quite clear. . . and then it is not.
> 
> I studied it at Uni, and have been watching it for the past several decades.  It is uncanny.  They constantly make new discoveries, but that window where the holy grail of the "missing link?"
> 
> It forever remains.
> 
> 
> So I have heard two hypotheses that make sense to me.
> 
> The first, is that this grey Alien that the OP posted, took the advanced Ape ancestor that was already on the Earth, and genetically engineered Humanity from themselves and existing DNA on the planet.  This is pretty easy to conceive of considering our current level of technology.
> 
> Did Extraterrestrials Genetically Engineer Humans?
> 
> Who are we? Why it matters – Gregg Braden – LivingNow
> 
> The second theory, which is equally intriguing, and would account for the disinformation and misinformation currently being seeded by the Deep State. . . is this,
> 
> The typical idea we have of as "aliens," the crashes, the saucer sightings, the attributions of ancient interventions, etc. All of it goes back to the fact that humans eventually discover time travel, and they do continue to evolve.  There are NO aliens that visit us.  THOSE are pictures of ourselves in the far future after many thousands of generations and genetic enhancements.
> 
> They have manipulated the past, present and future.  They are us.  We time travel to create our own story.
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, to me the second theory makes more sense.

The other alternative is that the aliens have never genetically played with us.  Lucy evolved after a few million years into homosapiens and the creatures whose brains were growing quickly and who used those brains to overcome environmental challenges, thrived.  Knowledge leads to more knowledge.
God destroyed the Tower of Babel because, he said, all these people together speaking one language and working together?   Who knows where that could lead. (we found out--and are still finding out)
So he scattered them to the four winds and confounded their tongues so they could not understand each other.  God knew about the frightening speed with which learning would cause technological and philosophical growth.


----------



## MisterBeale

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to all possibilities.  However, the Ancient Aliens folks (that guy with the upright hair on tv) are stealing humans' thunder by guessing that we were too stupid to figure out how to build pyramids and smelt metal and a thousand other things that I believe we did indeed figure out ourselves (or dimly remembered from a more advanced human civilization that was entirely wiped out by the climactic changes of the last ice age).
> 
> There ARE some real mysteries, though.  It wouldn't surprise me if in a parallel universe, a more sophisticated culture is watching.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in natural selection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know much about it except the general theory.  Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fossil record is quite clear. . . and then it is not.
> 
> I studied it at Uni, and have been watching it for the past several decades.  It is uncanny.  They constantly make new discoveries, but that window where the holy grail of the "missing link?"
> 
> It forever remains.
> 
> 
> So I have heard two hypotheses that make sense to me.
> 
> The first, is that this grey Alien that the OP posted, took the advanced Ape ancestor that was already on the Earth, and genetically engineered Humanity from themselves and existing DNA on the planet.  This is pretty easy to conceive of considering our current level of technology.
> 
> Did Extraterrestrials Genetically Engineer Humans?
> 
> Who are we? Why it matters – Gregg Braden – LivingNow
> 
> The second theory, which is equally intriguing, and would account for the disinformation and misinformation currently being seeded by the Deep State. . . is this,
> 
> The typical idea we have of as "aliens," the crashes, the saucer sightings, the attributions of ancient interventions, etc. All of it goes back to the fact that humans eventually discover time travel, and they do continue to evolve.  There are NO aliens that visit us.  THOSE are pictures of ourselves in the far future after many thousands of generations and genetic enhancements.
> 
> They have manipulated the past, present and future.  They are us.  We time travel to create our own story.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe it or not, to me the second theory makes more sense.
> 
> The other alternative is that the aliens have never genetically played with us.  Lucy evolved after a few million years into homosapiens and the creatures whose brains were growing quickly and who used those brains to overcome environmental challenges, thrived.  Knowledge leads to more knowledge.
> God destroyed the Tower of Babel because, he said, all these people together speaking one language and working together?   Who knows where that could lead. (we found out--and are still finding out)
> So he scattered them to the four winds and confounded their tongues so they could not understand each other.  God knew about the frightening speed with which learning would cause technological and philosophical growth.
Click to expand...


Yes.

Turning Point is where it doesn't make sense.  If brains were always as big as they are now, why did it take so long?

188 thousand years of nothing, and then, BAM, 12 thousand years and we are on the brink of destroying the world?


----------



## The Purge

Crepitus said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??
> 
> 
> 
> And he's apparently a Democrat!
Click to expand...

What do you mean APPARENTLY?


----------



## Crepitus

The Purge said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??
> 
> 
> 
> And he's apparently a Democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean APPARENTLY?
Click to expand...

It's called sarcasm kid.

Don't worry about it, it's over your head.


----------



## The Purge

Crepitus said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??
> 
> 
> 
> And he's apparently a Democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean APPARENTLY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called sarcasm kid.
> 
> Don't worry about it, it's over your head.
Click to expand...

I honestly believe you are an alien
Perhaps not from outer space but somewhere not in America!


----------



## Crepitus

The Purge said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so, Satan is now the inter-galactic boogeyman....??
> 
> 
> 
> And he's apparently a Democrat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean APPARENTLY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called sarcasm kid.
> 
> Don't worry about it, it's over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly believe you are an alien
> Perhaps not from outer space but somewhere not in America!
Click to expand...

How nice for you!

Calm down kid.

Have a Snickers or something.


----------

